# Twitter anyone?



## slncuber21 (Apr 3, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone had a Twitter account over here, follow me if you do! =]
www.twitter.com/slncuber21


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 3, 2009)

I never use twitter, but I have an account: www.twitter.com/sa967st


----------



## pjk (Apr 3, 2009)

@pjkcards here. I don't use it much though.


----------



## Kian (Apr 3, 2009)

http://twitter.com/KianBarry

I'm very new to it, though.


----------



## shelley (Apr 3, 2009)

I also have an account I never use @shelchang


----------



## Rubikgenius (May 1, 2009)

I have an account :

twitter.com/Rubikgenius 

I post updates about my site.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 1, 2009)

I have an account, but I don't use it. I use facebook for my status updates


----------



## shoot1510 (May 1, 2009)

I have one. "shoot1510"


----------



## badmephisto (May 1, 2009)

i have one but never use it. haha we are all the same


----------



## Sin-H (May 1, 2009)

yep and another: "I have one but I hardly ever use it".
xD


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 1, 2009)

just using it to follow others


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 1, 2009)

http://twitter.com/HadleyMusicman


I use it for some reason. I absolutely hate it and think it's a stupid site, but I still use it.


----------



## spdcbr (May 1, 2009)

I have one, but I hardly use it.


----------



## Rubikgenius (May 14, 2009)

I use it


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 15, 2009)

I have one, but only use it if I am bored, and only for pointless posts such as "I am standing up", "I am drinking water", and my favorite, "I am"


----------



## chimpzi (May 16, 2009)

chimpzi

registered yesterday but never tried it..
maybe one of these days.


----------



## SlaughterMelon (May 18, 2009)

I've got one. It's in the sig. I used to use it a lot, but now I've gotten into Facebook (won't put it here, I guess you could PM me if you want), so I haven't been using Twitter lately.


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 19, 2009)

*Twitter?*

Hey I just made a Twitter account. Does anyone else on here have one?

http://www.twitter.com/calekewbs

I looked around to see if there was another thread asking but I couldn't find it.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 19, 2009)

I do.

https://twitter.com/misterlogical


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10983


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 20, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10983



pwnd XD

I have a twitter, never use it, I dont like it that much.


----------



## Radu (Jul 20, 2009)

you can add the speedcubing.ro site on twitter here: http://twitter.com/speedcubing_ro


----------



## Radu (Jul 20, 2009)

here is mine's http://twitter.com/speedcubing_ro
thank you


----------



## joey (Jul 20, 2009)

http://twitter.com/captainjey


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 20, 2009)

http://twitter.com/thedirtypuddle
haha


----------



## RyanPatricio (Jul 23, 2009)

Keep up with me at Nationals and Worlds!! http://twitter.com/notryanpatricio


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 23, 2009)

http://twitter.com/Peter_Harpham


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 9, 2010)

Excuse the bump to a year old thread, but the skype thread had me thinking about this. I'd rather bump an old thread than duplicate it.

anyway, here's mine: http://twitter.com/SoCal_Andrea
Follow if you'd like.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 10, 2010)

SLNCUBER. Wow. My first online cubing fwend, methinks.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 11, 2010)

http://twitter.com/RanzhaVE


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 11, 2010)

*Cough* nope.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 11, 2010)

http://twitter.com/kprox1994


----------



## stevethecuber (Jun 14, 2010)

Followed most of y'all

http://twitter.com/BrylleNavea


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 14, 2010)

http://twitter.com/Monkeydude1313

I know I said I never use it, but that was July 19th of last year =p
I use it now.


----------



## Air84 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm on Twitter & I use IT :tu

http://twitter.com/#!/Air84

Twitter > Facebook


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 15, 2011)

@ktstudio

You should follow me!


----------



## teller (Jul 15, 2011)

badmephisto said:


> i have one but never use it. haha we are all the same


 
This is funny...badmephisto has some of the most interesting tweets now. Because of Twitter I know he got hired at Google and is a specialist in machine learning!

I tweet a little bit as well, for no good reason seeing as how I only have 3 followers. But I will post the odd algorithm or announce new videos just because. @TellerWest


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know if I've posted it before, but it's twitter.com/d4m4s74
I usually post semi-witty (as in, I try to be witty, but I'm not) remarks about stuff that happens to me, usually in english, sometimes in dutch.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 16, 2011)

nah, this is good enough for me:


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 16, 2011)

@Firefoxfreeze


----------



## Mikel (Jul 16, 2011)

http://twitter.com/rayquazapwn88

I use it!


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 17, 2011)

I just got one. 

www.twitter.com/austinlikes2x2


----------



## Owen (Jul 17, 2011)

tweet tweet


----------



## joyceking (Jul 19, 2011)

@shellibranch But i do not use it too often.


----------

